# Solution for Keeping Squirrels out of my Tomatoes



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

For the last several years, I have fought and fought keeping the squirrels out of my tomatoes with no success. So, I would pick them way before they got ripe and let them ripen on my window seal inside my house.

There may be other solutions, but this one is working.

I installed a really primitive box on my fence for food and two containers for water. No more squirrels in my tomatoes. I have more squirrels in my back yard that in the past but they are fat on Sun Flower seeds and corn.

Plus the water keeps them off of my Tomatoes searching for moisture. It is really fun to see them at the food trough and then walking down the fence 2 x 4 and drinking water out of the water container troughs.

There is nothing better than eating very ripe tomatoes right off the vine.

B.D


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

This is almost exactly what I did and it worked....

Giving them another source of water and food is all they need....


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Every other year or so I have the same problem with mockingbirds. I would also have to pick early. Alternate water sources had no affect on them. No probs so far this year but I still pick early.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I have been using the bait and switch on the squirrels for years. For Mockingbirds I just plant either cherry 100's or in the case of this Spring Jullietes on the outside edges of my bigger mater varieties and the big ones don't get touched. The cherries and Jullietes produce so many tomatoes that I don't care if the birds get some but then again I get so many maters that I don't care if they get a few big ones either.


----------



## Fishing Logic (Aug 25, 2005)

I have lots of extra cherry tomatoes for birds but, not a real problem with them. Squirrels I have 2 pear trees that they feast on and keep out of tomatoes. May have to thin squirrels a bit to keep them out of paper shell pecans now.


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

I got the $19 large plastic owl at Walmart with the head that rotates in the breeze and it stopped the mockingbirds from pecking my tomatoes. I would think it might scare squirrels too but I don't have any.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

JRs are good for keeping them at bay, I also have a Owl decoy sitting next to our fence, the rats run down fence and pay NO attention to it, also have a pond less than 50yrds that don't seem to matter ether


----------



## MCFADDEN RED (Aug 15, 2005)

squirrel gumbo would work...........


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

A pellet gun works best for the squirrels and it adds some protein to your meals.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

MCFADDEN RED said:


> squirrel gumbo would work...........


Yummy I grew up eating fried and squirrel gumbo. Good stuff.


----------

